# 100.000er leitung langsamer durch w lan router?



## GeRm4nY1991 (11. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab seit neuem eine neue internet leitung bei kabeldeutschland (100.000 kbit/s) 
Bin sehr zufrieden 
Es läuft noch über kabel aber will auf w lan umsteigen nur weiß ich nicht 
genau ob da das internet immer noch schnell ist.

ttp://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422968_338618246189257_100001232527306_1019375_792985312_n.jpg

Ps. Könnt ihr mir vil. ein paar tipps geben was für ein Wlan router ich kaufen soll ? 
welches gut ist welche nicht so gut... 

Thx  schon mal im voraus.

Mfg


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

Der schnellste WLAN Standard ist zur Zeit "n" mit 300 Mbits wobei die Zahl allein garnix sagt. Ich kriege mit meinem (wenn ich es verwende) 54 Mbit WLAN nichtmal 32Mbit durch die Luft selbst wenn der Router 4 Meter weg ist. WLAN ist auf jedenfall schlechter als ein physisches Kabel. Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du kein Fullspeed mehr bekommst wie du ihn in dem Screenshot hast. Bei WLAN hast du wahrscheinlich auch immer leichte Schwankungen der Verbindungsqualität. 

Wieso willst du überhaupt WLAN?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. März 2012)

Vergiss Wlan, kauf dir lieber PowerLan(Dlan), gleich gut wie eine direkt Verbindung.
Ich habe mehrere Dlan Stecker in Haus, ich merke nicht den geringsten unterschied zwischen direkt verbunden und Dlan.
Wlan ist hingegen sehr störanfällig, und die Leistung schwankt teilweise sehr, und es ist auch nicht die sicherste Variante.
Wlan wird meiner Meinung nach extrem überbewertet, höchstens für öffentliche Gebäude geeignet.
Erspare dir Stress und denke über andere Möglichkeiten nach.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2012)

Mit 802.11n 350MBit/s erreicht man in der Praxis maximal ~150 aber auch nur unter Idealbedingungen

B2w warum sollte man freiwillig auf W-LAN umsteigen, wenn ein Kabel vorhanden ist?


----------



## SlowRider (12. März 2012)

Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch WLAN n mit bis zu 450 MBit, aber schon bei geringer Entfernung und vielleicht noch einer Wand hat man meist nur eine Verbindung mit 150 MBit. Und durch den großen Overlay bei WLAN bleiben da weniger als 100 MBit über. Daher führt meiner Meinung nach nichts am klassischen Kabel vorbei.
DLAN wäre eine Möglichkeit, es ist aber auch nicht wirklich sicherer als WLAN (besonders in Mehrfamilienhäusern), aber es hat auch nicht jeder einen DLAN Empfänger zur Hand, was bei WLAN aber ja so ist. Daher ist es in der Realität schon recht sicher.

Daher weil ja schon ein Kabel liegt dieses einfach nutzen.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (12. März 2012)

Hallo 

Mal eine Frage hast du Einen Router von Kabel Deutschland das Dlink Teil 

Wenn Ja der kommt mit der 100000 er leitung von Kabel nicht klar hatten auch Probleme mit dem Ding und der Leitung 

Habe dann bei Kabel Angerufen die Sagten ist kein wunder der Router packt die Leistung nicht können aber für 35€ besseren bestellen haben wir aber nicht 

Habe mich dann im Netz umgesehen und den TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk Gigabit Router gefunden 

nun rennt das 100000 er Kabel DSL endlich super 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

DLAN habe ich auch. Ist aufjedenfall viel besser als WLAN aber nicht ganz billig und was am Ende ankommt hängt auch von vielen Faktoren ab. Ich bin in einem anderen Stockwerk da werden noch ein Kühlschrank der Fernsehr usw vorher an der Leitung hängen. 
Ein gutes CAT 5e oder CAT 6 Kabel an einem Router mit Gigabit Ports ist das non Plus Ultra davon würde ich freiwillig nicht abrücken.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (12. März 2012)

naja wlan ist mir praktischer und da sowieso immer kumpel´s zu mir kommen
und die bringen immer ihre lappis mit da ist das nützlich wen man wlan hat ...
danke noch mal für die tipps


----------



## blackout24 (12. März 2012)

Kannst dir ja ein n WLAN Router kaufen und trotzdem die Gigabit Ports daran benutzen. Nichtmal gegen Geld würde ich freiwillig WLAN benutzen wenn ich es nicht müsste.


----------



## DJ_Sebo (18. März 2012)

Ne Frage wo wohnst du ich zieh zu dir *-*


----------



## HolGORE (19. März 2012)

GeRm4nY1991 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab seit neuem eine neue internet leitung bei kabeldeutschland (100.000 kbit/s)
> Bin sehr zufrieden
> ...


 

Gruß ;D


----------



## Slayer18 (25. März 2012)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mal eine Frage hast du Einen Router von Kabel Deutschland das Dlink Teil
> 
> ...




Naja wenn man 12Mbit/s zu wenig als gut bezeichnet!
Bei DSL 16000 mekkern sie schon wenn nur 15000 ankommt das sind 6,25% und bei dir sind es 11,77% weniger.


----------

